
What really happened when Swedes tried six-hour days? - bunburying
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38843341
======
tokenizer
> "I really don't think that the six-hour day fits with an entrepreneurial
> world, or the start-up world," argues Erik Gatenholm, chief executive of
> Gothenburg-based bio-ink company.

> He is candid enough to admit he tested the method on his production staff
> after "reading about the trend on Facebook" and musing on whether it could
> be an innovative draw for future talent.

> But the firm's experiment was ditched in less than a month, after bad
> feedback from employees.

We already have short work weeks. It's called part time. If you don't like the
pay, blame reality. This experiment was done with tax money, and my guess is
businesses would not voluntarily pay more for less work, without massive
subsidy, which would be pro large corporation, and anti small business.

